# If you AXA'ers want AXA forums back..



## Trundle (May 23, 2010)

Then click here.

This is a petition to bring to AXA forums back. So sign it! Even if you aren't from AXA, it would still be good to sign it.


----------



## Rockman! (May 23, 2010)

FFFFFFFFFF

This brings back so many memories.
Uuuggh.


----------



## Nixie (May 23, 2010)

I signed it! OMG! Looking at the other sigs, I remembered all those good times I had there... ^.^

And the people that I missed... -_-;


----------



## JCnator (May 23, 2010)

Ho ho ho, I already signed that one before MrMr actually post that! I miss AXA a lot, due of so many good memories made there.

I also had good times on TBT, too.


----------



## Nixie (May 23, 2010)

I wish they added a little address book where you can say where you are and stuff so that your old friends can find you. : D


----------



## Tyeforce (May 23, 2010)

Never did like AXA. I did like DL, but all hope is lost for them now. That is, until...


----------



## Mino (May 23, 2010)

AXA was for lamers.


----------



## Blue_Jay (May 23, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Never did like AXA. I did like DL, but all hope is lost for them now. That is, until...


What is DL?


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 23, 2010)

Silver Dragon said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamond Luster


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2010)

What's wrong with TBT  :'(


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (May 23, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> What's wrong with TBT  :'(


nothing. (hopefully)


----------



## -Aaron (May 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me the story of AXA?


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me the story of AXA?


Second largest Animal Crossing forum before TBT passed it.  They were well known during the GCN / Wild World era for their extensive AC guides.  But the forum has faded away.  It has been shut off or wiped out numerous times... hasn't been back in a while now... don't know if it will be...  The forums were also known for being extremely strict.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 23, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is TBT Largest or Second Largest?


----------



## JCnator (May 23, 2010)

I'm bothering on whether TBT or AXA is actually occuping the second place on Animal Crossing Forums. TBT would be likely if more people still play Animal Crossing, and AXA Forums is still down (AXA would be in second place if it wasn't down). This is getting confusing!


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACC is the largest.  But I don't think they ever update their site... and their forum is home-made, so it's not as powerful.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 23, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's attack them, we need hackers!


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (May 23, 2010)

Yesh


----------



## jewseph (May 23, 2010)

Be careful eac is slowly rising. I do mean slowly but still rising. Hackers are what has held eac back. Posts can no longer be deleted over there anyway.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 23, 2010)

TBT is better than any forum! D 

And I'm not just saying that cause it's one of the only forums I've ever joined


----------



## jewseph (May 23, 2010)

Better in some ways yes. Every forum always has something that appeals to certain members more than others.


----------



## Jeremy (May 23, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um, no....


----------



## jewseph (May 23, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if you wanted to acc is professionally hosted now. My encounter with Bowser Basher last year makes me want to do this too but oh well. I still get friend codes from there when I need to.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 23, 2010)

Screw AXA. I miss NSider. 
TBT is my slight replacement, but so many memories were made on NSider...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Jeremy said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACC is a joke. Their site is so poorly made, it's hilarious.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Screw AXA. I miss NSider.
> TBT is my slight replacement, but so many memories were made on NSider...


This.


----------



## SamXX (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> Be careful eac is slowly rising. I do mean slowly but still rising. Hackers are what has held eac back. Posts can no longer be deleted over there anyway.


EAC has been around for like a year now? It's not going to become the biggest Animal Crossing website, nor will it take over TBT. It has 6,000+ Posts, TBT has 1,100,000+. AAC? Well that's a different story.

The thing with TBT is that the amount of people here that still play/discuss Animal Crossing  here is very few. I think of it more as a general/Nintendo forum as do most people here I'm sure. I'm sure it'll pick up if and when a new Animal Crossing is announced.


----------



## Trundle (May 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ACC is noobs wondering around and leaving.
TBT at most points of the day is 7-15 people, 30-40 when busy.
AXA there were always more people, although strict, people loved it.


----------



## SamXX (May 24, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'll find ACC does have a pretty tight community of members underneath all the people who just come and go. As does every forum. I'd say TBT has a really tight community, we just tend to argue a lot. The rules are really relaxed now and we're basically a chat forum. Because of the WiFi features on ACC (Like game searching) they have a stronger Animal Crossing community of people looking to play with each other. Because we're still with ZetaBoards we don't have many powerful features like that. What Jeremy said about their forum being handmade is true, ACC is pretty slow, it just has some better features.

Also, may I just say:




			
				Weekly Poll at ACC said:
			
		

> *What year did you join ACC?*
> 2002 - 1.3% (15 votes)
> 2003 - 1.2% (14 votes)
> 2004 - 2.1% (25 votes)
> ...



Sure there's a lot of members there that joined this year but the most members joined in 2009, then 2008 and 2007. So a huge percent of people have stuck around for at least 2 years, enough to still be there to vote in a weekly poll.


----------



## Josh (May 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree with this.
EAC isn't a forums I would call 'mature' or 'safe'.


----------



## Trundle (May 24, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is only because being hacked continuously. Plus, it's only one year old.


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Small correction. Yes eac is currently showing 6000 posts but I can count 4 times at least posts were deleted and lost thousands. I would say we would easily have 15000 plus by now. The board is now currently set up to where posts can only be trashed not deleted. Maybe one day it will be up there. Things are slowly improving. The staff is light years ahead of last years staff. Although themes are mostly still a mess. the forum is far more organized than before.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jimmy is an idiot when it comes to running a forum. He has five different color groups for one group, he also has about four or more unneeded staff positions. The forum is cluttered and poorly run.


----------



## SamXX (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And pretty much everyone that joins gets some sort of staff position. Plus, Jimmy or any of the other members can't spell >_> Even if you usually type ''liek dis yah mun'' at least put the effort in when you're making a forum/website!


----------



## Nixie (May 24, 2010)

So how long does it take for your sig to get approved on the petition? :/

Also I liked AXA better for the AC activity... and the lack of flaming and stuff... >.>


----------



## Josh (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? I got staff just by saying "I will get people to come to your website".

Also I have a good feeling that jewseph is Jimmy.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, yea. And I quit the staff because it was ridiculous. You couldn't lock a thread or anything without first consulting Jimmy, and then you had to move it to a certain board, and lock it.


----------



## JCnator (May 24, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> So how long does it take for your sig to get approved on the petition? :/
> 
> Also I liked AXA better for the AC activity... and the lack of flaming and stuff... >.>


I believe it's based on that staff's presence. If it took too long, it's because of his/her hiatus.

Back in my AXA sessions, I never thought the rules were being too strict until someone told that. The staffs were resonable, and many of active AXA members are quite family-friendly, but they're not quite active as TBT or ACC are. My only complaints: Lack of features and stability. A good example of lack of stability is the Forums's disabled for 7 months or so. Why leaving that stone unturned when it's actually ridiculously easy to re-activate it? When they'll come back with plausible excuses, then I would find that downtime acceptable. Now, I would strongly encourage ambition! If they promoted a little more admins, then the Forums would be re-activated as quickly as they can.

Each forums has theirs own advantages and disadvantages. It's more of personal preference when it comes to choose which one you like it the best!


----------



## Nixie (May 24, 2010)

TheBigJC7777777 said:
			
		

> Nixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*claps* yea, I didn't think AXA was strict, I had no warnings there at all but here... I got warned (not saying how many time/s ;P) for trying to turn a flame thread less tense and aggressive XP

AXA reminds me of the feeing I used to get when I played AC... I think it's meant to be called nostalgia or something, but anyway I really liked that place :0


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

You think I am Jimmy? Check all my posts for grammer and spelling then ask me who I am!


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The colors are gone now actually.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, too many admins, mods, and other useless ranks.


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well currently head admin, admins, mods, and arcade manager who is on vacation lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least two of those listed titles are useless. Like the forum.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You only need one group for admins, and you don't need that many admins. You just have admins, and then two or three. Not five because your friends want to be admins. 

Head Admins should merge with admins and arcade manager should go away.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

Oh, and everyone whining about no features here:

Look at the Arcade. Now look back.
Look at the Bell System. Remember that store that was promised?

There's plenty of features that can be added to Zetaboards, but no one has actually complained. Nor remembered the shop.


----------



## -Aaron (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Oh, and everyone whining about no features here:
> 
> Look at the Arcade. Now look back.
> Look at the Bell System. Remember that store that was promised?
> ...


To be honest, I'm still waiting on the shop.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise. I'd love to buy the ability to lock my own topics and remove polls.


----------



## -Aaron (May 24, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to change my name color xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> You think I am Jimmy? Check all my posts for grammer and spelling then ask me who I am!


grammar*


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Case and Point!


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> jewseph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A fairly common mistake. Ayt] lest my poost dont luk like dis


----------



## jewseph (May 24, 2010)

So I finally misspelled a word here so crucify me.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> So I actually finally misspelled a word here so crucify me.


Hey, I'm offended! Just kidding. I'm just joking with you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 24, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> So I finally misspelled a word here so crucify me.


*grabs wooden cross*

This should be quite enjoyable. >:}


----------



## Trundle (May 25, 2010)

Nixie said:
			
		

> TheBigJC7777777 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I got one warning, 1! , for joking about buying something.


----------



## Elliot (May 25, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> You think I am Jimmy? Check all my posts for grammer and spelling then ask me who I am!


Are you Jimmy?


----------



## jewseph (May 25, 2010)

I can be any banned member of tbt you want me to be


----------



## Sporge27 (May 25, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also agree on this...

I transferred over here as a side thing while still on Nsider, we even tried to organize for moot trivia over with I believe NOA Rufus running it.....

Sigh, but apparently Nintendo didn't want a forum of fans.... 

They came for the RP section, and I tried to stop them, but couldn't, then they came for the whole board and there was no going back.....excuse me for a butchered quote :-O


----------



## Mino (May 25, 2010)

jewseph said:
			
		

> So I finally misspelled a word here so crucify me.


Away with this man! Release Barabbas to us!


----------

